# footwork Drills in FMA



## ArnisNewbie (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey guys

okay i have a question...i am looking for some excercises that can improve my footwork in Arnis...i belive that footwork is very essential for all Martial arts...
so do you have any drills or any webpages where i can read something about this













Those who are skilled in combat do not become angered, 
those who are skilled at winning do not become afraid. 
Thus the wise win before the fight, while the ignorant fight to win


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2003)

Working the triangle and X patterns will be a good start.

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2003)

the Next GM Bong Journalis is over there, go see one of his seminars. He usually does a box drill for just footwork.

GM Bong Journalis travelled there last with Datu Tim Hartman.

Tim AKA Renegade should be back over there in the Spring of 2004.

:asian:


----------



## Dijos (Dec 10, 2003)

Do you know how to "walk the Blocks"?  I also find that Sinawali, done right, helps me move better.--Joe


----------

